# CV Boot Clamp ideas



## crooklyn

Hey,
I dont have the cv boot ratcheting branding tool and doubt i will be able to find one before we head out camping.

Can i use hose clamps or just zip ties?
temporary for now till we get back.


----------



## rmax

i have used both in a tight


----------



## Polaris425

Ditto


----------



## killer666

i just used zip ties with a tightning tool and they dont hold up at 65mph haha yeah. but most of my buddies use hose clamps with no problems.


----------



## sloboy

I use the stainless steel ties an tighten um up with the banding tool.


----------



## filthyredneck

sloboy said:


> I use the stainless steel ties an tighten um up with the banding tool.


Same here

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## rosenj87

i've used hose clamps and some of the bigger zip ties with no issues.


----------



## mmelton005

I've got 175lb zip ties on three boots. No problems as of yet


----------



## brutemike

I've got the clamp that holds on the stock rubber belt exhaust on one of mine for awhile now and its doing great even high speeds deep mud and everything else I have thrown at it.


----------



## mmelton005

mmelton005 said:


> I've got 175lb zip ties on three boots. No problems as of yet



Went riding yesterday and was cleaning my brute today, noticed right rear axle slung a zip tie off. I'm going to buy a banding tool and cv grease as we speak! 

My opinion, only use zip ties/hose clamps for temporary fixes.


----------



## sloboy

Hose clamps are not much better, if not worse. That screw will hang up on rocks or whatever gets between it an the spindle and really do damage. When it comes off the boot is usually also ruined. The zip ties have to be really tite. I will use my banding tool and tighten them up pretty snug.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

sloboy said:


> I use the stainless steel ties an tighten um up with the banding tool.


 
same here


----------

